# Can't access CR site from a Firefox browser where I'm not already logged in



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi Craig / CR

In a couple of days I have been unable to access https://www.canonrumors.com/ from a Firefox browser were I'm not already logged in. I cannot get past the cookie dialog. Nothing happens when clicking the "Disagree" or "Agree" buttons, and clicking "More Options" just brings me to another dead-end dialog.

Below is screenshot including messages in browser console. All messages appear at loading. No further messages or errors occurs when clicking buttons:




Some of the messages are expected, because Firefox's "Enhanced Tracking Protection" (set to "Standard" mode) probably blocks some of things attempted loaded.

Screenshot is from Firefox 86 Developer Edition. But I have the same problem at work in a standard Firefox 85. Restarting browsers in "safe mode" with all extensions disabled doesn't fix problem.

I can still access CR from my home Firefox 85 where I'm already logged in and probably have answered the cookies dialog a while ago.

/Stig


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2021)

Send a personal message to craig , he may not be able to read every post.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2021)

This has been fixed.


----------

